# Answer me this, please



## marknb (Feb 6, 2009)

Two things actually,

I've never smoked a fatty before (ahem) and I was wondering about presentation....do you slice them when they're done?  Do they, in fact, slice, or does it depend on the filling as I think it might?  

Also, I'm not seeing these Q-views that everyone keeps commenting and complimenting (the descriptions even without the pics are making me drool), is it me, or does it have to do with the problems the site has been having lately?  I realise this second question belongs under 'General Discussion', but its late and I have to hit the road, TGIF!!


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Normally they slice fine unless you have a lot of loose filling. Just let cool and set up a little before slicing.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 6, 2009)

If there is more then 1 page you may need to go to the last page to see the Qview shots. If that doesn't do it then I'm lost.


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Check your setting on the User CP under Edit Options Make sure Show Images is checked.


----------



## wutang (Feb 6, 2009)

It should slice ok but like you said it does depend a little on stuffing ingredients. If there is cheese on the inside let it cool a little before slicing or the cheese will all run out. If you can't wait and gotta eat it right away, don't worry. A messy fattie still tastes good.


----------



## bassman (Feb 6, 2009)

Just so you can see some sliced ones.  In the center is a pork loin.


----------



## pignit (Feb 6, 2009)

*One Greek Fatty and one Pizza Fatty*









*Sliced Greek Fatty with a Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce... Shweeeeet!*


----------



## gnubee (Feb 6, 2009)

I usually make a couple of fatties at a time, one for our Dinner and one for breakfast the next day. Like the others say you let it sit a bit and then slice it when it has firmed a bit. For the breakfast fattie that has been in the fridge wrapped in plastic wrap overnight it will be quite firm, you slice it about as thick or a little thicker than a hamburger pattie then fry it up in a frypan. YUMMM! You will never have an egg mc muffin again.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

dang it Gnu, you done gone and flung a craving on me...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 6, 2009)

slice em and eat em up......YUM
There is always q-view........................or it didn't happen!!!
The Greecian Goddess

The Super Rueben 


The Breakfast Classic


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 6, 2009)

What he said covers it fine.


----------



## azkitch (Feb 6, 2009)

I just put mine on a hoagie roll. Slicing is for wimps. Get that cholesterol up into 4 digits. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




burp.
It's payday. Perhaps I need to buy a half pallet of RO and several LBs of sausage/fixins...
oh, yeah, and some hoagie rolls...


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

Now there's Q-views I can see!  Now if there were some Q-view diagram-like thingys out there explaining how to nicely crosshatch the bacon like that....now I'm really hungry.


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

Try this mark:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20945

Have fun and post pics!!!


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

See?  Or rather, not see?  PignIt's pics are there, but ChefBoy812's aren't.  What is up with that?


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

I can see both...that really weird.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 11, 2009)

I see them! Wow I am ready to try a fattie or two. Just have to decide what kind!


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Gene, but I'm having the same problem.....hold da phone.....now PignIt's pics are there, and Bassman's pic is there.....hmm...


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

You have dial up internet?.....maybe slow loading


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

And those look like they'd be great directions if the blasted pics would come up...nope, on super high speed warp drive flux capacitor internet here, the best the Canadian tax payer can buy (yep, civil servant), maybe its the web security system here.   I'll try looking again when I go home.


----------



## marknb (Feb 6, 2009)

Two things actually,

I've never smoked a fatty before (ahem) and I was wondering about presentation....do you slice them when they're done?  Do they, in fact, slice, or does it depend on the filling as I think it might?  

Also, I'm not seeing these Q-views that everyone keeps commenting and complimenting (the descriptions even without the pics are making me drool), is it me, or does it have to do with the problems the site has been having lately?  I realise this second question belongs under 'General Discussion', but its late and I have to hit the road, TGIF!!


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Normally they slice fine unless you have a lot of loose filling. Just let cool and set up a little before slicing.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 6, 2009)

If there is more then 1 page you may need to go to the last page to see the Qview shots. If that doesn't do it then I'm lost.


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

Check your setting on the User CP under Edit Options Make sure Show Images is checked.


----------



## wutang (Feb 6, 2009)

It should slice ok but like you said it does depend a little on stuffing ingredients. If there is cheese on the inside let it cool a little before slicing or the cheese will all run out. If you can't wait and gotta eat it right away, don't worry. A messy fattie still tastes good.


----------



## bassman (Feb 6, 2009)

Just so you can see some sliced ones.  In the center is a pork loin.


----------



## pignit (Feb 6, 2009)

*One Greek Fatty and one Pizza Fatty*









*Sliced Greek Fatty with a Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce... Shweeeeet!*


----------



## gnubee (Feb 6, 2009)

I usually make a couple of fatties at a time, one for our Dinner and one for breakfast the next day. Like the others say you let it sit a bit and then slice it when it has firmed a bit. For the breakfast fattie that has been in the fridge wrapped in plastic wrap overnight it will be quite firm, you slice it about as thick or a little thicker than a hamburger pattie then fry it up in a frypan. YUMMM! You will never have an egg mc muffin again.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

dang it Gnu, you done gone and flung a craving on me...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 6, 2009)

slice em and eat em up......YUM
There is always q-view........................or it didn't happen!!!
The Greecian Goddess

The Super Rueben 


The Breakfast Classic


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 6, 2009)

What he said covers it fine.


----------



## azkitch (Feb 6, 2009)

I just put mine on a hoagie roll. Slicing is for wimps. Get that cholesterol up into 4 digits. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




burp.
It's payday. Perhaps I need to buy a half pallet of RO and several LBs of sausage/fixins...
oh, yeah, and some hoagie rolls...


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

Now there's Q-views I can see!  Now if there were some Q-view diagram-like thingys out there explaining how to nicely crosshatch the bacon like that....now I'm really hungry.


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

Try this mark:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20945

Have fun and post pics!!!


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

See?  Or rather, not see?  PignIt's pics are there, but ChefBoy812's aren't.  What is up with that?


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

I can see both...that really weird.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 11, 2009)

I see them! Wow I am ready to try a fattie or two. Just have to decide what kind!


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Gene, but I'm having the same problem.....hold da phone.....now PignIt's pics are there, and Bassman's pic is there.....hmm...


----------



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

You have dial up internet?.....maybe slow loading


----------



## marknb (Feb 11, 2009)

And those look like they'd be great directions if the blasted pics would come up...nope, on super high speed warp drive flux capacitor internet here, the best the Canadian tax payer can buy (yep, civil servant), maybe its the web security system here.   I'll try looking again when I go home.


----------

